# Ok Bill Hays has really done it this time



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am so excited that I received these two amazing slingshots today.


















. I had to shoot the banded one up as soon as I opened it. Both of these are remarkable. The solid feel of the G10 seems to absorb the releasing of the ammo???? The shape and length of the forks make both of these perfect for holding the slingshots. It's perfect for pinch grip. Thank you Bill and Daranda


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

what is the name of the beige colored one?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET, another ding in the 10 ring.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm guessing they are both prototypes.

I don't see them on the Pocket Predator site yet.

The larger one looks like a slim Boyshot. Both have an interesting thumb dimple that is a new feature, I think.

Now that Bill has that CNC figured out he's churning out new ideas and tweaking old ones left and right!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a great addition :headbang:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I believe they are prototypes. They are definitely amazing


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like it will give the flexing pfs from simple shot a run for it's money...Give 'em Hades, Bill!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

How is the white one banded up ?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Those are some great looking PFS!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Sweet! I want one


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The one banded is tied with a smart tie, sold on pocketpredator.com






these ties work extremely well without the use of any tools or string.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s nice to hear from you Wombat


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tag said:


> The one banded is tied with a smart tie, sold on pocketpredator.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They work well on his Scorpions. I bought a large order from him.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wonderful, Tag.

Congratulations! The Hayses are good people..
just like you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like that white one looks sweet.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! Impressive PFS's,i see another pickle in my future,lol Mr Hayes is an enterprising man for sure.any idea when they will be available?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not sure on if and when Bill will list these for sale. I sure hope he sells the one banded up, it’s fantastic. Thank You MakoPat, it’s easy to be respectful when I am associated with members Like you and other on the forum.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That one with bands looks like BoyShot with added thickness and longer handle.

It has to be a good shooter :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The banded one is amazing


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The man makes some wonderful frames for sure!!! :target:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Major want , thanks for sharing bud ????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good to hear from you


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I just ordered one of each. The flYck pfs, regular and jr. They should be on the site soon, mine shipped today, slingshot lust!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

What do you all think of this???


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

interesting fork angles,how does it shoot?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

just ordered a TAG,Whoohoo! Looking forward to it


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I ordered the v's, and the tag. They are delivered, but I am not home.I will get them tomorrow, if my wife comes. I received the flicks yesterday and they are fantastic!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> interesting fork angles,how does it shoot?


I don't have one. I was wondering what effect the angles of the tips would have. I thought one of you might have a thought on it...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad you all like them


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tag said:


> I'm glad you all like them


Like? No, I want them.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi here is pfs that Bill also sent this week. G10, very simple, great shooter. Bill and Daranda are the best!! What great design!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Also they have grooves for tying on the front!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi here is pfs that Bill also sent this week. G10, very simple, great shooter. Bill and Daranda are the best!! What great design!


I can't wait to get a package from Waco...


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Here are pics of today's haul from Bill and Daranda.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Here are pics of today's haul from Bill and Daranda.


Great Day in The Morning!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool! you got one of the slanted forks,curious as to how that shoots,inquiring minds and all,lol


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I have not tried it yet. Still staring at it.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I tried them out today, great balls of fire!! Very easy to sight and shoot, it is like these what to target for you. The V shape makes for really different shooting experience, I love this new design!!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi again, this design is so used friendly I am really enjoying these V types. I was wondering why I was having problems shooting after I moved in with my dad, but these were wonderful. Then I checked my distance with a golf range finder which I got for Christmas, and it said 20 yards from my targets!!. I guess I will keep shooting at this distance now I have gotten used to it, guess I have a bad distance judgment, now I am much happier with my shooting!!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Just checked the Hayes website, and he has them for sale. Really sweet! I have the SS version, now I'm lusting for a PFS from Mr. Hayes... will it ever end?!  No.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hermit said:


> Just checked the Hayes website, and he has them for sale. Really sweet! I have the SS version, now I'm lusting for a PFS from Mr. Hayes... will it ever end?!  No.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


That depends on how strong the addiction is in you.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Guys... I'm glad you're all enjoying the slingshots... I had a lot of fun designing and shooting the prototypes over the last few months and am glad you're all being able to do the same with the finished pieces now!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Bill you are awesome!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks for the review Guys... I'm glad you're all enjoying the slingshots... I had a lot of fun designing and shooting the prototypes over the last few months and am glad you're all being able to do the same with the finished pieces now!


I have yet to get one, but it is on my mind to do so.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

My TAG is due on saturday,cant wait


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> My TAG is due on saturday,cant wait


Let us know how it performs.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations Skard


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Mine came about a week ago. The Tag feels great in the hand and no issues getting it on target. Bill is kind enough to send it already banded, but they were way too short for my PFS style of shooting. I'll put those bands on something else, and I have my BSB 0.45mm on this one.

Thanks Bill. Great G10 frame as a great price. And it shoots good too!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Mine came about a week ago. The Tag feels great in the hand and no issues getting it on target. Bill is kind enough to send it already banded, but they were way too short for my PFS style of shooting. I'll put those bands on something else, and I have my BSB 0.45mm on this one.
> 
> Thanks Bill. Great G10 frame as a great price. And it shoots good too!
> 
> ...


Going from six years of TBG to white BSB was like getting electricity turned on in a house. The white is like a chalk line to the target. It does not slow down enough in the mid-Atlantic cold to pull me off target.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Mine came about a week ago. The Tag feels great in the hand and no issues getting it on target. Bill is kind enough to send it already banded, but they were way too short for my PFS style of shooting. I'll put those bands on something else, and I have my BSB 0.45mm on this one.
> 
> Thanks Bill. Great G10 frame as a great price. And it shoots good too!
> 
> ...


All our mail is behind cause of the storm here,but its getting here


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Slide-Easy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > My TAG is due on saturday,cant wait
> ...


definatley will do


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you like it Palmettoflyer


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Tag said:


> Glad you like it Palmettoflyer


Thought about buying one of each of the new PFS frames but looking at the budget, if I had to pick one, Tag was it! Very nice design and shooter.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

TAG got here today already banded with the orange bands i like a Lot,not sure what they are,and a bag of 5/16s steels,fits the hand nicely and shoot awesome,green can was the 5/16s ,brown can was 3/8s steels,got on target quickly,smoothly,now just need a sunny day to compare the other 2 slim waisted ones-Mr.Pickles and SS PFS


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Sweet isn't it!! Enjoy.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh yeah,this is gonna be a fun shooter


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting Skard, glad you are enjoying your new shooter


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tag said:


> Awesome shooting Skard, glad you are enjoying your new shooter


Thank you Tag for the heads up on these


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are more than welcome Skard


----------

